
Show HN: Checkout Page – quick, code-free way to sell with Stripe - fishsander
http://checkoutpage.co/
======
fishsander
I made Checkout Page to create a way to use Stripe for both developers and
non-developers.

Checkout Page lets you really easily create one page sites where people can
pay you on. The use cases are endless, but think of selling courses, ebooks,
physical products, advertisement spots or getting invoices paid.

With future developments I aim to make Checkout Page an unopinionated way to
sell online. On the roadmap are things like Zapier integration, dynamic
pricing, webhooks and dynamic return URL parameters.

I would love to hear your feedback!

~~~
codegeek
It will be interesting to see if you can convince developers to use this
because if I understand correctly, you are essentially replacing the need to
write server side code to process stripe payments. For developers like me, it
would be a hard sell because I have got stripe code running on servers already
with my own business logic as needed. A fixed fee of $29 or $49/Month plus
additional 1% of each charge will not be worth it for developers like me.

For non developers though, I think it will be a great fit but then you will be
competing with similar services like paddle etc.

~~~
fishsander
That's correct. When I said developers, I primarily front-end developers who
don't write backend code. People who are able to build static websites and
usually make them interactive with plugins, extensions and services.

I need to think how I can make Checkout Page interesting for full
stack/backend developers. It would then mostly be a time saver, for which the
fee is indeed too high.

What kind of pricing structure do you think would work well for a developer
like you?

------
chatmasta
Looks nice, but doesn't Stripe already offer this functionality via Stripe
Checkout [0]? Why would I use your third-party service over the first-party
offering from Stripe?

[0] [https://stripe.com/checkout](https://stripe.com/checkout)

~~~
fishsander
Thanks! The functionality of Stripe Checkout is similar, although when using
it you still need to process the payment on your own server. Checkout Page
does that for you.

------
fiatjaf
How are you going to block the underlying resource (for example, the ebook
someone could be selling) and only allow access to it for people who paid?

------
apbailey
Love it!! I could really use this for a few things and if you do
subscriptions, I’d have a few more uses for it. Are you considering
subscriptions?

~~~
fishsander
Awesome! I am considering subscriptions as well but it is further up on the
roadmap.

